# Need ID (maybe Fissidens?)



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

This plant came as a hitchhiker in the roots of a narrow leaf java fern I ordered from a dealer overseas. I just pulled it out today as I noticed it seems to be growing now and is definitely not a java fern plantlet as I previously assumed. Any ideas what it is? I've replanted it on some driftwood for the time being. The closest thing I could find that resembled it was Fissidens sp (http://www.aquamoss.net/Fissidens-SG/Fissidens-SG.htm), but I've never seen that stuff in person.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that's what it looks like. I don't know what species it is. It might be _F. fontanus_.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like fontanus to me as well, looks like some Clado algae on there as well, that stuff is a PITA for sure!


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

I found some photos of Fissiden fontanus and it looks like that is what it is! I am not sure if that is algae or small roots of the plant - it runs along a dark brown "stem" structure and was holding the plant pretty tightly into the roots of the java fern. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Defnitely a fissiden. 

definitely algae. 

Fissidens only extend rhizoides from the base of the plant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Guys, just to clarify, it's _Fissiden*s*_ with an S.


----------

